# Great Wall of China | Chinese wall = Σινικό Τείχος | τείχος σιωπής (;), στεγανά



## nickel (Sep 21, 2010)

Καμιά φορά αναρωτιέμαι: αν ρωτήσεις κάνα σχολιαρόπαιδο τι σημαίνει _σινικός_, θα ξέρει να σου απαντήσει ή θα νομίζει ότι είναι _cynic_; 

Στα χρόνια μας ήταν συνηθισμένη η σινική μελάνη (_Indian ink_, αλλά εμείς το πήραμε από το _encre de Chine_), ήρθαν μετά οι μαρκαδόροι και την εκτόπισαν. Βέβαια, όλο και ξεφεύγει στη μετάφραση καμιά... _ινδική μελάνη_.

Ομοίως, όταν διαβάζεις για τον... _τοίχο της Κίνας_, ξέρεις ότι κάποιος μεταφράζει μηχανικά. Το Σινικό Τείχος στα αγγλικά λέγεται τώρα συνήθως _the Great Wall of China_, παλιά όμως ήταν _Chinese Wall_. Έγραφε ένας Άγγλος αρχαιοδίφης το 1754: «This mighty wall of four score miles in length (Hadrian's Wall) is only exceeded by the Chinese Wall, which makes a considerable figure upon the terrestrial globe, and may be discerned at the moon». Φαντασιοπληξία, ως γνωστόν. Δεν μπορείς να δεις το Σινικό Τείχος ούτε από το διάστημα ούτε από τη Σελήνη, και έχει πλάκα η αναλογία που λέει ότι θα ήταν σαν να μπορούσες να δεις μια τρίχα στα δύο μίλια. Διότι βέβαια το φάρδος του τείχους δεν ξεπερνά τα 10 μέτρα. Πρώτα χάνεται αυτό και έπειτα ένας μεγάλος ποταμός, ας πούμε, καθώς απομακρύνεσαι με το διαστημικό λεωφορείο...

Το *Chinese wall* έμεινε ωστόσο στο χώρο των εταιρειών και περιγράφει τα στεγανά που πρέπει να λειτουργούν μέσα στο χώρο των μεγάλων εταιρειών για να μη φεύγουν τα απόρρητα (κυρίως σε σχέση με επενδυτικές αποφάσεις) και βολτάρουν ελεύθερα αποδώ κι αποκεί, όπως δεν ήθελαν και οι Κινέζοι να βολτάρουν οι νομάδες από το βορρά ελεύθερα στα εδάφη τους. 

*Chinese Wall*
A term used to describe procedures enforced within a securities firm that separate the firm's departments to restrict access to non-public, material information, in order to avoid the illegal use of inside information.

Περισσότερα στη Wikipedia:
The term was popularized in the United States following the stock market crash of 1929, when the U.S. government legislated information separation between investment bankers and brokerage firms, in order to limit the conflict of interest between objective analysis of companies and the desire for successful initial public offerings. Rather than prohibiting one company from engaging in both businesses, the government permitted the implementation of Chinese wall procedures. [...]

Other alternative phrases include *screen (screening), firewall, cone of silence,* and _*ethical wall*_. *Screen* or the verb *to screen* is the preferred term under the American Bar Association (ABA) Model Rules of Professional Conduct, a code of legal ethics that has been highly influential throughout the jurisdictions of the United States


----------

